# Anyone going diving this week?



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

The marine forecast is looking good for Wed - Sat. 

Just curious, anyone going diving?

I'm thinking about taking my boat out too.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I wish I was home to go with you!
Alyssa and I dove with Taz today, amazing viz!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm headed out tomorrow. Chevron and maybe a tank or plane. Hoping for good vis.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm lookin to get out tomorow (saturday) if anybody has room. My tanks are filled and gear is ready


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Maybe Sunday, weather permittin.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Tomorrows still good with 1-2's, Sunday is 3-5's.

Plus I been trying really realy hard toi do the right thing and makin it back to goin to bible services on Sundays, even when tempted with diving! God said no one will be tempted beyond what they can bear, but it sure is hard when theres a good forecast on a Sunday!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I went Thursday and Friday vis is great onshore should be better offshore


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Clay-Doh said:


> Tomorrows still good with 1-2's, Sunday is 3-5's.
> 
> Plus I been trying really realy hard toi do the right thing and makin it back to goin to bible services on Sundays, even when tempted with diving! God said no one will be tempted beyond what they can bear, but it sure is hard when theres a good forecast on a Sunday!


LOL - Amen bother!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

sealark said:


> I went Thursday and Friday vis is great onshore should be better offshore


I've noticed that the Bay has been looking pretty clear, and have been tempted. Were you near-shore or in the ICW/Bay?

What was the vis and temp like?

thx!


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I've been freediving the bay recently. The vis is enough to just get a shot off with a 48" gun. Temp last week was 60.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

SaltAddict said:


> I've been freediving the bay recently. The vis is enough to just get a shot off with a 48" gun. Temp last week was 60.


 
Brrrr. Thanks!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I was near shore within 9 miles.


----------

